# Is Dell(5559) Laptop  6th gen i7 6500U worth buying over Dell(5558) 5th Gen 5500U ?



## michael (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is Dell(5559) Laptop  *6th gen i7 6500U *worth buying over Dell(5558) *5th Gen i7 5500U *?

Both having almost same configuration in RAM, Hard Disk, I don't have any idea about GPU though

Please advise. 5559 is $140 costlier than 5558.

I want to know  about performance of 5559 (seen some available reviews on internet but need to know from this site.)

Thanks.


----------



## Frick (Dec 24, 2015)

Depends on what you're doing. The 6500U is slightly faster and has a faster GPU. If you're planning on gaming the 6500u is probably worth it, if money's no problem (which at this point I'm guessing it isn't).

Benchmarks


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2015)

I see the i7 is just a little faster as well, if you have the money, go for it.
If you're on a tight budget well you can buy the one with i5.


----------



## michael (Dec 24, 2015)

The same laptop with 17 inch screen would have been dream come true...................but in India no such luck.


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 24, 2015)

michael said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is Dell(5559) Laptop  6th gen i7 6500U worth buying over Dell(5558) 5th Gen 5500U ?
> 
> ...


Well, if I am reading correctly those laptops have a discreet GPU.  I looked up both set of specs and it looks like the i7 6500u comes with the R5 M335 and the i5 5500u comes with the GT 920m.

On just the processor alone, the difference is minimal (100mhz plus Broadwell to Skylake so I would say ~5%) so that would not be worth it.  On the same note though, the GPU is (R5 M335) is rated above the GT 920M by a little over ~>10% maybe (Hard to find benchmarks, but its basically an R5 255 with higher clocks which is about 10+% better).

So in short, for the difference if your not using this for games and such I would just get the i5 variant as the difference is pretty minimal.  However, if your keeping this for awhile and want a little more GPU horsepower I would get the i7 version.  But the difference between them is still minimal.

Please correct me though if I am looking at the wrong laptops however, but that is what I saw when I plugged in those model numbers.


----------



## michael (Dec 25, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Well, if I am reading correctly those laptops have a discreet GPU.  I looked up both set of specs and it looks like the i7 6500u comes with the R5 M335 and the i5 5500u comes with the GT 920m.
> 
> On just the processor alone, the difference is minimal (100mhz plus Broadwell to Skylake so I would say ~5%) so that would not be worth it.  On the same note though, the GPU is (R5 M335) is rated above the GT 920M by a little over ~>10% maybe (Hard to find benchmarks, but its basically an R5 255 with higher clocks which is about 10+% better).
> 
> ...


This seems good info on GPU but you compared i7 6th Gen with i5 5th Gen .. It looks...


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 25, 2015)

michael said:


> This seems good info on GPU but you compared i7 6th Gen with i5 5th Gen .. It looks...


Well that's what you wrote and what those two models have.

One has the 6th gen i7 6500u and the other has the i5 5500u unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2015)

If you're gaming, or doing something where a little additional CPU oomph will be beneficial to productivity, get the 5999. If neither of those matter much to you, save the extra money.


----------



## michael (Dec 26, 2015)

hat said:


> If you're gaming, or doing something where a little additional CPU oomph will be beneficial to productivity, get the 5999. If neither of those matter much to you, save the extra money.


I just read that it has better battery performance gives 5 to 6 hours; is it so? some reviews declare that.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 26, 2015)

I wouldn't read too much into battery performance because the battery will degrade soon enough with usage. 

If money is an issue, I'd save the 140 bucks. If not, go with the trend: Newer the better.


----------



## michael (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got Dell 5559 today, it has no keyboard backlight just like 5558, moreover I am not comfortable with windows 10 ? I want to install Windows 7 64bit and install VMware on it for some opensource os like Linux, solaris, Can I do this? Will this void warranty ?


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2015)

Before you do that, what's wrong with Windows 10? The UI? You can install Classic Shell or Start10 to solve those issues. I don't think you'll be voiding the warranty by installing Windows 7, if you really want to do that, though. Just know that it's taking a step back, and mainstream support has already ended (you will continue to receive security updates until 2020 with Windows 7, though).


----------



## michael (Dec 29, 2015)

Guys, this matte/anti glare screen really turns me off, the videos on it look washed out, though it is FULL HD with 4GB GPU with 6th Gen i7.
Videos on any i3 HD glossy screen laptop looks far better than this anti glare screen laptop.
But then again glossy screen laptop are bad while working to some extent as it reflects back ground stuff like mirror.

Well, the one thing I really want to know about is; how about putting matte screen protector on glossy screen laptop? Has any body tried it ?


----------

